# Filling the LPG tank (2)



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

I bought one of the bayonet adaptors for the tank from ABP accesories quite some time ago. 
It's always been an absolute swine to use and involves me pressing the nozzle VERY tightly onto the bayonette with BOTH hands before it will seal properly which means Mrs Zaskar has to stand and push the green button cos I've run out of hands!.

Does anyone else have this problem?
Where did you buy yours (and was it as extortionately priced as mine!!!!)


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Typical UK use I presume?

Screws onto tank, nozzle on over the two pins rotate and pull lever back?

Guessing it is, you can tell I'm no expert on this, but our adaptor came with the RV and, once I'd figured out how to use and LPG pump, hasn't given a moments grief, which suggests yours may be faulty/badly manufactured.

Worth speaking to the supplier first, especially if they charged a bit?

Si.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

dodgey said:


> , which suggests yours may be faulty/badly manufactured.
> Worth speaking to the supplier first, especially if they charged a bit?
> Si.


mmmmmm, that's what I'm wondering.
What I'd really like is for someone who knows how to use a micrometer to post dimensions so I can check mine.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

zaskar said:


> dodgey said:
> 
> 
> > What I'd really like is for someone who knows how to use a micrometer to post dimensions so I can check mine.
> ...


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Our adapter works fine, it was operator ignorance that ment it took 10 mins and the bloke out the garage to assist me in working out how to attach the pump.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Mines OK too! smooth easy fit no leaks,cost a lot more than yours though, had to buy an RV to get it

Inside Dia 18.90 mm 0.744 in
Outside Dia 28.90mm 1.139in
Geo


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Bought mine from Autogas it is a bit awkward filling the habitation gas tank because the tank is well inboard of the locker door i have to turn the adapter to a certain position in order to lock down the hose and then tighten up the screw fitting iam looking for one thats extended towards the outside edge of the locker
Tony


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Nice one Geo :lol: 

Thinking about it these sizes don't matter too much, the seal from the filling gun sits on the end of the adaptor.. but
if the locating pins were too near the end of the adaptor this could result in a bad seal.. 

.. perhaps the filling gun had a dodgy or missing rubber seal ? 
Have you tried in any other filling stations ?


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

I got my adapter with my 1st RV and it's worked fine until just recently. When I tried to fill up with LPG all I got was clouds of gas and a rapidly emptying forecourt! In my case it turned out to be the rubber o-ring was grubby enough to stop it sealing properly. After a little careful cleaning I was able to successfully fill up next time.
Might be worth checking

Doug


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Nice one Geo :lol:
> 
> Thinking about it these sizes don't matter too much, the seal from the filling gun sits on the end of the adaptor.. but
> if the locating pins were too near the end of the adaptor this could result in a bad seal..
> ...


Nice one guys, thanks to all.
As Jim has said, the adaptor seals on its "end" not it's diameter so I recon the important dimension is from the centre of the locking pins to the end of the "spout". 
It leaks at every station I've tried and the only "o" ring is on the tank end of the adaptor so I presime the brass end of the "spout" is supposed to seal onto a rubber pad etc on the inside of the pump nossle?
Cheers


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Mines fine.

Bought it from Stateside Tuning :wink: :wink:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Geo said:


> Mines OK too! smooth easy fit no leaks,cost a lot more than yours though, had to buy an RV to get it
> 
> Geo


Wonder who supplied it with the RV to the original owner? :wink:


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

got mine from abp leisure, works just fine, used it today. filled at countrywide farmers, catherine de barnes. access changed, hard to get in, near impossible to get out. avoid if over 30 feet.

des


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

I can confirm that sometimes it's the pump at fault!

We went to Forton services southbound on our way to a show, pump locked onto adaptor okay but refused to give fuel OR release from pump 8O :evil: :evil: 

20 MINUTES passed while they said 'someone is coming...

I eventually managed to release it and went on my happy way.

The reason it would not release was because there was still too much pressure. Some judicious wiggling (of the nozzle  ) allowed enough pressure relief to release the nozzle.

I bought my adaptor from Duncan of Star Spangled Spanner. I was going to buy from a guy on Ebay but had it on good authority that the tolerances on his may not be accurate enough.

Bryan


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[quote="zaskarAs Jim has said, the adaptor seals on its "end" not it's diameter so _I recon the important dimension is from the centre of the locking pins to the end of the "spout". _[/quote]

Go on guys, who can spare 5 minutes to have another measure for me?

Ta


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Paul

Only because the bakers' hasn't opened yet for my morning baguette. . . 

The dimension on my fitting, which is new, and worked fine the only time I used it, is 26.28mm.

On a related note, I did have problems with the threaded end of the adaptor (both UK and continental) engaging on the tank fitting. In the end I had to remove the tank fitting and have the thread chased, as the thread form was slightly too wide. Have also come across one other RV who had this same problem, which was a similar age as mine (2004).

So I suspect there was a quality control problem with a small batch of fittings.

Bruce


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

kijana said:


> Hi Paul
> Only because the bakers' hasn't opened yet for my morning baguette. . .
> Bruce


OH GOD! Don't you just hate some people!!!!! 



kijana said:


> The dimension on my fitting, which is new, and worked fine the only time I used it, is 26.28mm.
> Bruce


Ahhhhh, I got 24.8. I wonder.........

Thanks Bruce.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Maybe try a shim?


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

I had exactly the same problem with mine and blamed the fitting. It turned out to be a sticking valve on the tank which was refusing to open hence clouds of gas every time I tried to fill up. Simple replacement by dealer solved the problem and got me a free tank of gas because I caused a right fuss.
Ror


----------

